
Bank of America gets Twitter to delete journalist joke - woodymcpecks
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/12/bank-of-america-gets-twitter-to-delete-journalists-joke-says-he-violated-copyright/
======
moftz
The joke was something about risks clouding Volkswagen's view. It's probably
fair use but he's not really reporting on anything, just making some dumb
commentary with little to no journalistic weight.

~~~
jacobschmidt
3rd parties should not get the chance to weigh in on journalist's reporting
quality. Reporters should be able to succeed or fail on their own. What are
you, working for or on behalf of B. of A.?

I happen to have a bank of america/ML account because I am a software engineer
who got stock options that vested. Like probably a lot of readers of
ycombinator. So I am going to write them a letter complaining about this
action. I'm about to close my account there. This is one way to attempt to
make an impact. Also I recommend complaining about the third party company
that apparently sent the dmca. Those dmca takedowns seems to experience little
or no negative effects when they make mistakes. This is hard to change through
legal means, but it can be changed through public pressure on those companies.

